# Single Mum moving to Quesada



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi folks

I'm new to this site, but am pretty sure I will be moving to Quesada in the Summer. I am a single mum of 2 (9&10) Would be nice to see if anyone else has kids of a similar age in the area etc

I am hoping to get them into Rojales school for September start. All tips advice would be greatly received.

Oh and I have a small dog and 2 cats, can anyone recommend the best method of transportation please? x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andyroo said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I'm new to this site, but am pretty sure I will be moving to Quesada in the Summer. I am a single mum of 2 (9&10) Would be nice to see if anyone else has kids of a similar age in the area etc
> 
> ...



As long as they have their passports, probably the cheapest way is to drive them. Altho flying is the quickest and most expensive. There are many companies around who will do either

Jo xxx


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

jojo said:


> As long as they have their passports, probably the cheapest way is to drive them. Altho flying is the quickest and most expensive. There are many companies around who will do either
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, I have been looking into the flight thing but really not happy about them being crated for 10 hours without exercise or water  I was hoping someone would allow them in the cabin lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andyroo said:


> Thanks Jo, I have been looking into the flight thing but really not happy about them being crated for 10 hours without exercise or water  I was hoping someone would allow them in the cabin lol


 10 hours??? Mine had to be there two hours before the flight and then the flight which was two and half hours. 

I'm pretty sure that theres no airline that flies from UK to Spain that will allow them in the cabin

Jo xxx


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

jojo said:


> 10 hours??? Mine had to be there two hours before the flight and then the flight which was two and half hours.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that theres no airline that flies from UK to Spain that will allow them in the cabin
> 
> Jo xxx


The few pet travel people I've spoken to said that pets need to be checked in 4 hours before and then handling at the other end could take 3 hours, KLM does cabin but crate can ony be 20cm high, which even my chihuahua exceeds


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andyroo said:


> The few pet travel people I've spoken to said that pets need to be checked in 4 hours before and then handling at the other end could take 3 hours, KLM does cabin but crate can ony be 20cm high, which even my chihuahua exceeds


Well thats the best you'll get I guess. I cant imagine that barking dogs would be a very popular addition to an aircraft full of people. We took ours over with BA, altho I dont think they do pets now. They were fine. How about you drive them over with a pet transport company? Or take a car over???

Jo xxx


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

I think I may have to, although I don't relish it with 3 animals and 2 kids for 48 hours or however long it takes lol

Thanks for your help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andyroo said:


> I think I may have to, although I don't relish it with 3 animals and 2 kids for 48 hours or however long it takes lol
> 
> Thanks for your help



See if anyone else has any other suggestions in the morning 

Jo xxx


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah think that's the route I'll probably have to go down. Just don't relish days of driving on my own with 2 kids & 3 pets lol

Thanks for your help x


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

KLM flew my dog from Hk last year, he was crated approx 5am Wednesday European time,5hrs before flight, flown to Amsterdam 13hr, then rested at their pet hotel, honest they do have one at Sciphol, then early Friday crated again, flown from Schipol to Madrid, most of the day crated at Madrid airport, he should have arrived Alicante and been delivered to our house by 6pm Friday, he didn't arrive till 8.30 pm. It was the only way we could transport our beautiful dog, as there is a 'summer embargo" for flying pets (I don't know whether this will apply to a short hop from UK), when it is very hot in the luggage hold where pets are carried, just google summer embargo flying pets-- it will give the dates involved.
I agree, only a tea cup sized dog will fit under a passenger seat, in a crate. 
I think Monarch fly pets, but they will be in the hold, and should be fine on a relatively short flight, there is also certain pet transport people who will drive them here from UK, you need to google that.
Are your pets microchipped and vaccinated ready for travel?, If you look at the defra website it will tell you what to do and which forms you need.
One problem, hardly any jobs in Spain really high unemployment, no benefits, no access to healthcare as a full time resident, unless you have private insurance or a pensioner. Only as a temporary visitor will the EHIC cover you for emergency treatment only. If you are a very rich young person that is fine, no problems.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Have you considered driving with your pets?

We thought about flying our Rhodesian Ridgeback from Prague when we moved to Spain but the thought of perhaps tranquilising and crating such a large and much-loved dog was too awful to contemplate.

We bought a LandRover Discovery which we would have got anyway and drove down with Our Little Azor installed comfortably in the back, safely harnessed and with his bed and toys to keep him comfortable. The journey took two nights and three days and was interesting, enjoyable and not that expensive, all things considered. It was a kind of mini-holiday.

Of course this may not be practical with small children, but is it worth considering?

And yes, there's little hope of coming here and finding work unless you've got something already lined up.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Andyroo said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I'm new to this site, but am pretty sure I will be moving to Quesada in the Summer. I am a single mum of 2 (9&10) Would be nice to see if anyone else has kids of a similar age in the area etc
> 
> ...


Travelling on your own with two kids, a dog and two cats will be an experience, whichever way you choose!
And what you choose will depend as much on your children as it does on your pets.
Some 9 and 10 year-olds are helpful and cooperative, others are totally uncooperative and can be a pain in the butt.
If you are lucky enough to have the helpful and cooperative kind, travelling with them and your pets on a long journey by road sounds like the best option. But if they are not particularly cooperative, you may wish to get them here as soon as possible.
If the latter case, then Monarch for all of you, or flights for you and the kids and pet transport for your animals seem like your best bets.

Do you have anyone to assist you when you arrive in Spain?
Because that would be a bonus too.


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

Solwriter said:


> Travelling on your own with two kids, a dog and two cats will be an experience, whichever way you choose!
> And what you choose will depend as much on your children as it does on your pets.
> Some 9 and 10 year-olds are helpful and cooperative, others are totally uncooperative and can be a pain in the butt.
> If you are lucky enough to have the helpful and cooperative kind, travelling with them and your pets on a long journey by road sounds like the best option. But if they are not particularly cooperative, you may wish to get them here as soon as possible.
> ...


I think it will most definitely be the ferry and car. Thanks for all the advice. 

My parents have a holiday home in the area but I won't know anyone other than them. It'll be fine I'm quite independent


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Andyroo said:


> I think it will most definitely be the ferry and car. Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> My parents have a holiday home in the area but I won't know anyone other than them. It'll be fine I'm quite independent


So that's the animals sorted! What about yourself and your children?

Will you need to work in Spain? Unemployment is very, very high, much worse than in the UK.

Have you thought about the kids' schooling?They might struggle in a Spanish school - or you can send them to International school, but it's expensive.


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

I already have a job so that won't be a problem. 

I have an appointment with the school in a few weeks and I think they will take to school given the right attitude and coaching.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Andyroo said:


> I already have a job so that won't be a problem.
> 
> I have an appointment with the school in a few weeks and I think they will take to school given the right attitude and coaching.


You have obviously planned well and I'm sure all will go well.

If you decide to drive, don't rush. Make it a mini-holiday for yourself and your children. Find somewhere nice to stay overnight where you can relax and eat and sleep well. Take photos of your trip.

You've probably thought of all that already!!

When we left Prague it was minus several degrees and snowing. It was like that all through Germany, warmed up when we got to Southern France, then into Spain...then we hit ice and snow in the Sierra Nevada...then it warmed up again and we went straight to the beach with our dog when we got here...it was December 2nd, still light at half-past six in the evening..and warm .Gorgeous.

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Andyroo said:


> I already have a job so that won't be a problem.
> 
> I have an appointment with the school in a few weeks and I think they will take to school given the right attitude and coaching.


Well done, how exciting! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Andyroo said:


> I already have a job so that won't be a problem.
> 
> I have an appointment with the school in a few weeks and I think they will take to school given the right attitude and coaching.


Good luck then with your journey and your new life in Spain. :thumb:


----------



## Kerryboo (Dec 2, 2013)

*Update*

Hi , 
I was just wondering if you did get moved to quesada ? And how you and the children have settled in ? 
I am thinking of moving out there next year , I'm single with 2 children 13 & 14 
Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated ..

Also how is the work situation, ?? 

Thank you 

Kerry x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kerryboo said:


> Hi ,
> I was just wondering if you did get moved to quesada ? And how you and the children have settled in ?
> I am thinking of moving out there next year , I'm single with 2 children 13 & 14
> Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated ..
> ...



Hhhmmm, the children would really need to go to an international school at their ages, its not fair or good for them to have to change language or curriculum at this late stage - unless they're totally bilingual - even then, its not going to be ideal. I assume the elder one is starting the two year GCSE courses?? Which state schools in Spain dont follow

Work is going to be hard too as theres massive unemployment in Spain and to become a resident in Spain, after 90 days, you need to prove an income and healthcare provision.

So its not looking too good right now??

However, if you do have an existing/independent income that can cover your living costs and school fees, then yes, its a good place to be

Jo xxx


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

brocher said:


> Well done, how exciting! Hope it all goes well!


Hi

Yes I've lived here now for 17 months. The children both attend the local school and I'm told are speaking Spanish fluently. They partake in all lessons with no allowances being made. Don't get me wrong it wasn't all lollipops and rainbows. It has taken hard work and dedication from them to slot in. They've had 2 hours of a Spanish tutor every week to help with copious homework and bring them up to speed. 
Quesada itself is ideal for new expats. There's lots of British here and Scandinavians too. The town is a one stop shop for your average daily needs. 

I'd be more than happy to answer any questions


----------



## Kerryboo (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi , thank you for your response..

I have wanted to move abroad for a long time, I have no family left, they all died whilst I was Fairly young , so there is just myself and my 3 children, my eldest is now 20 so will be staying in the uk where she has a job and a partner . 
My 2 youngest have both decided they would like to give it a go , I have explained the hard work behind it all and they still seem happy to try it . 
I have a rental income here in the uk that would pay rent out there so just need a job or an income to pay for living costs etc .
I have a TEFL certificate and I'm an ABA registered boxing coach ( not that this would get money but shows good experience of working with children /teaching etc ) 
I was thinking of maybe finding something I could do from home ??? 
The other 'issue' is I have an implantable defibrillator/pacemaker due to family history of heart condition , I'm 36 so not really in 'serious' heart condition risk category but will need a good health insurance to be safe ..

Yes my eldest is doing his GCSEs next year so we may postpone until after then if that seems a better option .. 

Thank you all for your help and advice it really is appreciated 

Kerry xx☺


----------

